# Driver motor DC con panel solar



## Cepowak (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola. Quiero usar un panel solar para alimentar un motor de DC. El problema es que el panel solar entrega 100mA y 3 voltios. ¿Es suficiente para que el motor funcione? El robot pesará aproximadamente 700 gramos. ¿Mejoraría si utilizo un conversor step-down para que le de menos voltaje pero más intensidad? 

Necesito un poco de orientación porque estoy algo liado con los motores de DC.

Gracias.


----------



## kain589 (Mar 22, 2006)

Seguramente no funcione, lo que tienes es que tener claras las caracteristicas del motor


----------



## Cepowak (Mar 22, 2006)

Es un motor de DC pequeño y normalito que trabaja con un voltaje de hasta 3,6 voltios según las espeficicaciones .


----------



## kain589 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lo importante es la intensidad


----------



## Betomelo (Mar 28, 2006)

Cuando la celda solar, da menos corriente de la necesaria para poder poner en funcionamiento el motor, se utiliza un circuito de almacenamiento mediante un condensador, estos robots son conocidos como BEAM (Biology, Electronics, Aesthetics and Mechanics ), aqui te doy algunos enlaces de utilidad:

http://www.cienciafacil.com/robotfred2.html

http://www.robotroom.com/Appetizer.html

si buscas en google BEAM robot solar, te apareceran muchos circuitos interesantes.

Mario A.


----------

